# PCT vs. Cruising?



## FUA225 (Mar 30, 2021)

Don’t know much about the pros and cons of cruising vs cycling and using PCT looking to get educated in this topic and I know this is the place!


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Mar 30, 2021)

How old are you?


----------



## Iron1 (Mar 30, 2021)

DieYoungStrong said:


> How old are you?



And do you like pinning enough to be married to it for life?


----------



## Boogieman (Mar 30, 2021)

Here's the low down, if your natural test production is low due to age, injury or abuse of drugs the next step is to get bloodwork done and confirm your low test. 

At this point you have 2 options get exogenous test to bring you up to a normal test level. Or deal with low test...

TRT is a lifetime commitment which is why Iron mentioned being married to a needle the rest of your life. 

If you are naturally producing a normal amount of testosterone (you can find this with bloodwork while not on any exogenous testosterone) dont bother with cruising or better known as TRT. Its a waste if money and you will shut your natural production down.


----------



## FUA225 (Mar 30, 2021)

DieYoungStrong said:


> How old are you?



I’m 25 and I’m running PCT I just didn’t know the pros and cons of both I hear people cruising all the time so I wanted to know more


----------



## Bro Bundy (Mar 30, 2021)

The real truth is with pct u lose most of your gains .Just how it is


----------



## 1bigun11 (Mar 30, 2021)

The second truth is that many advanced lifters find it necessary to "cruise" at a dose much higher than a TRT dose to keep their gains from their last blast.  You can get away with cycle, then pct to hold for a while, but once you have added 50-100 pounds of extra muscle through steroids, you will not maintain that with 200 mg week of test.


----------



## FUA225 (Mar 30, 2021)

Bro Bundy said:


> The real truth is with pct u lose most of your gains .Just how it is



Yeah it’s gonna suck bro I’m only running 300mgs test c rn but I’m hoping I don’t lose all of it, I’ve made insane gains


----------



## Bro Bundy (Mar 30, 2021)

FUA225 said:


> Yeah it’s gonna suck bro I’m only running 300mgs test c rn but I’m hoping I don’t lose all of it, I’ve made insane gains


It’s like any other drug it wears off once done


----------



## 1bigun11 (Mar 30, 2021)

FUA225 said:


> Yeah it’s gonna suck bro I’m only running 300mgs test c rn but I’m hoping I don’t lose all of it, I’ve made insane gains



Are you still making insane gains? Why do you want to end this cycle, other than somebody told you not to go past X number of weeks?


----------



## FUA225 (Mar 30, 2021)

1bigun11 said:


> Are you still making insane gains? Why do you want to end this cycle, other than somebody told you not to go past X number of weeks?



I’m coming up on 12 weeks haven’t made any noticeable gains in the last 2 weeks sitting at 185-186 was gonna end at 12 weeks but I don’t wanna stop so I might go 14


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Mar 30, 2021)

I say cycle and PCT until you can't recover anymore if you are not a serious competitive bodybuilder or powerlifter.

It's good to be able to produce test naturally. I wish I could.

You lose gains from a blast going down to a trt cruise too. Not just PCT.


----------



## snake (Mar 30, 2021)

This is not just directed at you FUA225 but I wish guys would do more research and get the big picture. Every dude that does their first cycle has Googled, "What gains to expect for my first cycle". Yet no one Googles, "How much will I lose after my cycle" prior to the start of said cycle. My point is, when you have all the information, you can also have a more realistic expectation of the net worth from the cycle. 

As for the length of your cycle, you could extend it and extend the gains. Still at the end of the day, most of it will be gone in 4-6 months depending on the level you started at. If it were me, PCT and get your boys up and running again. I say that because you have a good chance for that to happen.


----------



## FUA225 (Mar 30, 2021)

snake said:


> This is not just directed at you FUA225 but I wish guys would do more research and get the big picture. Every dude that does their first cycle has Googled, "What gains to expect for my first cycle". Yet no one Googles, "How much will I lose after my cycle" prior to the start of said cycle. My point is, when you have all the information, you can also have a more realistic expectation of the net worth from the cycle.
> 
> As for the length of your cycle, you could extend it and extend the gains. Still at the end of the day, most of it will be gone in 4-6 months depending on the level you started at. If it were me, PCT and get your boys up and running again. I say that because you have a good chance for that to happen.



Yeah I knew I wouldn’t keep it all but when you start 4 months seems like a long time away and now it’s here haha and I’m like ****kkkkk I don’t wanna stop, but I already have my pct ready to rock. Gonna give it 3-4 weeks after last pin depending on what bloods say and then start it up


----------



## ToolSteel (Mar 30, 2021)

The bottom is that this is a lifetime commitment. Period. Guys that do a few cycles and stop before major permanent damage are very few and far between. I would say less than 5% and that's being generous. 

Odds are that you're either going to cycle and PCT until your nuts are shot and end up on TRT anyway, or you're going to start it now. Either way it ends up in the same spot. 

So this is what you need to get through your head RIGHT NOW: Are you or are you not ok with being stuck on a needle for the rest of your life. If you're not, then PCT and be done. That's my advice.


----------



## FUA225 (Mar 30, 2021)

ToolSteel said:


> The bottom is that this is a lifetime commitment. Period. Guys that do a few cycles and stop before major permanent damage are very few and far between. I would say less than 5% and that's being generous.
> 
> Odds are that you're either going to cycle and PCT until your nuts are shot and end up on TRT anyway, or you're going to start it now. Either way it ends up in the same spot.
> 
> So this is what you need to get through your head RIGHT NOW: Are you or are you not ok with being stuck on a needle for the rest of your life. If you're not, then PCT and be done. That's my advice.



I don’t see myself ever coming off, I’m not afraid to say I’m addicted to chasing the perfect physique and sticking needles in my ass like all of us here are. It’s a lifestyle that I don’t ever see changing, but that being said I’m still going to PCT and save cruising until my natural test levels are in the dumpster.


----------



## metsfan4life (Mar 30, 2021)

Read thru most of these and everyone has given some really good advice, both logical and personal. I was like you, I took my first cycle and loved it. I did PCT, however I never fully recovered to my precycle levels. I later tried a 2nd cycle and loved it and stayed on way too long...point of the story is I never recovered, ever. Literally 2 cycles in and I am now married to TRT to be normal. It’s something you’re going to have to weigh out the pros and cons. I noticed you said you’re 25 and sitting at 185...I really think by these 2, you have some really good potential to come off and run cycles and make the best of those downsides to learn and incorporate some other things. Sucks being off, but in the long run, you can add some valuable knowledge for years down the road when/if you decide the TRT route.


----------



## snake (Mar 30, 2021)

At 25 years old, I thought I had a shot at the Olympia too. Well, top 5. Lol


----------



## Trump (Mar 30, 2021)

Nothing to add I just love the no holds barred advice you get on this site


----------



## stinger (Jun 25, 2021)

FUA225 said:


> I’m 25 and I’m running PCT I just didn’t know the pros and cons of both I hear people cruising all the time so I wanted to know more



I think best thing you can do at your age is stop and do some PCT and see where you T levels are.  If they don't come up to normal, you will have to get on TRT.


----------



## supreme666leader (Jun 25, 2021)

my plan next year is to do test deca and maybe an oral in the winter then take a break for a few months and try test/tren in the summer. since deca stays in your body so long you guys think it would be better to pct after first cycle or cruise til 2nd cycle? if so at what dose of test? any cons with doing this like not giving your body a break or is that not a factor?


----------



## FUA225 (Jun 25, 2021)

supreme666leader said:


> my plan next year is to do test deca and maybe an oral in the winter then take a break for a few months and try test/tren in the summer. since deca stays in your body so long you guys think it would be better to pct after first cycle or cruise til 2nd cycle? if so at what dose of test? any cons with doing this like not giving your body a break or is that not a factor?



Depends on what you wanna do and how serious you are about taking aas. For me I knew I wasnt going to stop anytime soon so I decided to cruise and keep my hormones a bit more stable and keep my gains instead of coming off and running a pct just to blast again in a few months. The guys here will be able to help you out dude. Bloodwork bloodwork bloodwork


----------



## supreme666leader (Jun 26, 2021)

thanks, im in a state where i think its very hard or impossible to get private bloodwork tho. Ive just been being cautios going by how i feel to be completely honest since i dont really have much of a choice right now. Know dosing test like that without bw may be tricky.

I dont plan on stopping, this mild cycle ive done has made me into a different better person, so if i have to do trt doses its really not a huge deal, as long as its safe.


----------



## BrotherIron (Jun 26, 2021)

supreme666leader said:


> thanks, im in a state where i think its very hard or impossible to get private bloodwork tho. Ive just been being cautios going by how i feel to be completely honest since i dont really have much of a choice right now. Know dosing test like that without bw may be tricky.
> 
> I dont plan on stopping, this mild cycle ive done has made me into a different better person, so if i have to do trt doses its really not a huge deal, as long as its safe.



Safe is relative in the sense that you need to run BW to see what your levels are and not just your test levels.


----------



## MrBafner (Jun 26, 2021)

I am a person that has to be on lifetime TRT from an accident at a young age .. or I can have surgery. I have been seeing an endocronologist since I was 17yo and now I'm over 50yo. 
I can tell you it has been a journey over the past 35 years of having this stuff .. when I stop taking test I gain massive amounts of weight super fast and it isn't muscle, when I stay on test I lose that weight and go back to looking like I do weights.
I can do the same weight training throughout and can have massive differences .. stopping TRT for me I can gain 20kg pretty quick, having TRT I can manage my weight.
I however found that test by itself causes many difficulties for me .. such as water retention, and absolutely no changes in muscular development - as hard as I try, even on big doses of test I get no gains at all.
I need to compliment test with other active ingredients to obtain any development at all. It's pretty weird .. I can feel some things like boldernone give the testosterone extra life.
Other active ingredients help with water retention, and some I just take to put on size (well hope to put on size).
So yeah .. it is a life time experience, however there are avenues you need to take over time to make it work for you.


----------



## supreme666leader (Jun 26, 2021)

BrotherIron said:


> Safe is relative in the sense that you need to run BW to see what your levels are and not just your test levels.



I know , any good ideas to get bw if not privately? 
Guess make reg dr appts? If levels are weird maybe they would get suspicious


----------



## CJ (Jun 26, 2021)

supreme666leader said:


> I know , any good ideas to get bw if not privately?
> Guess make reg dr appts? If levels are weird maybe they would get suspicious



If levels get weird, you're going to want to know. Get your bloodwork.


----------



## supreme666leader (Jun 26, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> If levels get weird, you're going to want to know. Get your bloodwork.



What should i say if they ask if im on anything?
Like if they see very high test levels


----------



## CJ (Jun 26, 2021)

supreme666leader said:


> What should i say if they ask if im on anything?
> Like if they see very high test levels



Be honest. They'll know anyway. They have an obligation to treat you, to keep you healthy regardless of your personal decisions. Same as with smokers and drinkers.


----------



## ATLRigger (Jun 26, 2021)

Also if you have kids already it’s easier to commit to permanent shutdown.  I already have enough kids with one daughter. By continually slamming exotic compounds I am nearly guaranteeing no additional kids.


----------



## supreme666leader (Jun 26, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> Be honest. They'll know anyway. They have an obligation to treat you, to keep you healthy regardless of your personal decisions. Same as with smokers and drinkers.



Thanks i understand i worry cuz this is illegal but prob not as dangerous as smoking drinking. I think alot of this is so dumb people should be able to do what they feel with their body. Smoking drinking has no benefits at all.


----------



## ATLRigger (Jun 26, 2021)

supreme666leader said:


> thanks, im in a state where i think its very hard or impossible to get private bloodwork tho. Ive just been being cautios going by how i feel to be completely honest since i dont really have much of a choice right now. Know dosing test like that without bw may be tricky.
> 
> I dont plan on stopping, this mild cycle ive done has made me into a different better person, so if i have to do trt doses its really not a huge deal, as long as its safe.


Privatemdlabs.com has quest diagnostics and labcorp available.   Ur saying u don’t have either of those megapowers in a 50 mile radius ?


----------



## supreme666leader (Jun 26, 2021)

ATLRigger said:


> Privatemdlabs.com has quest diagnostics and labcorp available.   Ur saying u don’t have either of those megapowers in a 50 mile radius ?



I have 100s just that im in ny and i have a nyid so they wont do it, private bloodwork is illegal here. Im nowhere close to another and still have the ny id


----------

